# NEWBIE! Just some help.



## jjv3131 (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm new to the forums and I would like some help. I didn't know what FTA was until last weekend.......yeah shocking since I always like to learn about getting more TV channels. Anyway, this guy was selling a viewsat pro FTA receiver for $100. I have Dish Network and would like the use the Dish 500 antenna without having to move it. I'm guessing it is pointed to sattelite 119. Would I get all local channels where I live or channels from other places.....how does this work?

Would appreciate any help. Thanks. I also love these forums.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

jjv3131 said:


> I'm new to the forums and I would like some help. I didn't know what FTA was until last weekend.......yeah shocking since I always like to learn about getting more TV channels. Anyway, this guy was selling a viewsat pro FTA receiver for $100. I have Dish Network and would like the use the Dish 500 antenna without having to move it. I'm guessing it is pointed to sattelite 119. Would I get all local channels where I live or channels from other places.....how does this work?
> 
> Would appreciate any help. Thanks. I also love these forums.


You can use the Dish 500 but you will have to point it at other satellites. The only way you can receive Dish programming on a FTA receiver is not legal and discussion of such topics is not allowed on DBSTalk.


----------



## jjv3131 (Apr 26, 2009)

BNUMM said:


> You can use the Dish 500 but you will have to point it at other satellites. The only way you can receive Dish programming on a FTA receiver is not legal and discussion of such topics is not allowed on DBSTalk.


I wasn't really asking how to get Dish channels......lol......I know it's illegal. So, if I use the Dish 500 Antenna I would have to change the antenna's position and when I'm done with the FTA receiver change it back to where it was to watch Dish channels........how do you guys do this? Lol. All good for free TV.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

Some satellites require larger dishes and different LNBs. To use the Dish 500 you would have to find Ku band satellites that have enough power and are circular polarity transponders. You can start by going to www.lyngsat.com . You will also have to check for signals that are not encrypted.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Your Dish 500 is of little use for legitimate FTA channels. I modestly suggest that you go here for a better understanding of what you'll need: http://www.ftalist.com/started.htm


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

Most real FTA stuff needs a linear LNB with a 36" or bigger dish.
SO you'll have little luck with the 500.


----------



## duffaholic (May 15, 2005)

HI,

I am going to purchase an FTA box, and was wondering if anyone could suggest a good satelllite dish and what kind of price i should expect to pay. I am just going to have it stationary, aimed at Galaxy 18. 

Thanks


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

duffaholic,

First, recognize that the great stuff on G18 has a good chance of changing because of the sale of many of its channels. Once the new owners take control (a couple of months?), will the network affiliations remain the same? Will the new owners need G18 to distribute their signal to cable operators? We can hope for the best, but it seems likely that G18 will look a lot different by the end of summer.

But maybe you're a big Research Channel fan, so back to your question. When you've got nothing, it's a great time to get a deal on a bundle with dish, LNB, and receiver all shipped together. You can get a basic starter set for less than $200. Have fun shopping!


----------

